# New Holland tc25d doesn’t start



## D_Rankin (Apr 13, 2021)

All,

I have a 2002 new Holland tc25d that just will not start. It ran great untilthe end of November last year, I parked it in my garage never to start again.. year to date I have changed all filters, battery, starter, rebuilt injector pump, checked all injectors, glow plugs all work, compression has been checked and okay, fuel shut off solenoid works both in circuit and bench test..... what could possibly be wrong???

I checked for mouse nest in intake, checked all fuses and changed the fuel.. even ran a new tank bypassing my existing with clean new fuel in a new container..

the engine will turn over and puff white smoke, but not even an attempt to start.... yes even tried a shot is ether... No go......

Any ideas? I’m now thinking possibly governor, but can’t find any information on it...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy D_Rankin, welcome to the tractor forum. 

If you get no response from a shot of ether, you have a compression problem. You say compression was checked and okay?? Compression pressure should be 300-400 psi. Does your tractor have a manual transmission or hydrostat?? If manual tranny, you could try to tow start.


----------



## D_Rankin (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s hydrostatic, I will test compression again and reply with results.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Can u HEAR the solenoid CLICK..??
Most diy’ers don’t know u HAVE TO take the solenoid out FIRST.. before u put a wrench on the pump..
otherwise u bend the plunger..
It may work on the bench but that plunger has to go in a fairly small hole in the pump..
If u have access to the pump/engine control rack thru the front/side of block.. remove that panel and make sure the control rack IS MOVING..
BTW.. did u transfer the timing shims to the new pump.??


----------



## D_Rankin (Apr 13, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Can u HEAR the solenoid CLICK..??
> Most diy’ers don’t know u HAVE TO take the solenoid out FIRST.. before u put a wrench on the pump..
> otherwise u bend the plunger..
> It may work on the bench but that plunger has to go in a fairly small hole in the pump..
> ...



the solenoid was removed prior to pulling the pump, I had a mechanic do that . The solenoid works both with a 12v bench test and With the actual control cable that hooks to the solenoid...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Well that sounds hopeful..
I’m not familiar with the set-up on your machine.. do u have access to the side / front of the pump when it’s bolted down.??


----------



## D_Rankin (Apr 13, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Well that sounds hopeful..
> I’m not familiar with the set-up on your machine.. do u have access to the side / front of the pump when it’s bolted down.??


I just got a new compression tester and you are right, cylinder 3 is only 80psi... problem identified..

now what? Time to pull the head?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U can get a head pressure tester at Harbor Freight for cheap..
U just remove rocker arm assembly to relieve the pressure on the valve train.
Then remove a pipe plug and screw the tool on the head and hook the tool to an air compressor and follow the instructions..
THAT will tell u if u have a burnt/bent valve..
Another thing to check before getting into the engine is.. READJUST the valves on .#3 cyl..
It might b as simple as a valve hanging up..??


----------



## D_Rankin (Apr 13, 2021)

Everything appears okay on the surface. I’m trying to get a service manual to digest from here...


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

D_Rankin said:


> Everything appears okay on the surface. I’m trying to get a service manual to digest from here...


Have you procured a Service Manual? I am needing one. Looking for help!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

kylearino said:


> Have you procured a Service Manual? I am needing one. Looking for help!!!


This is an old thread, but you can search the internet for the manual. There seems to be all kinds of them out there. I checked out Resource Manager section, but nothing there to help, I'm afraid.


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

I was hoping for DRankin to comment that he has it on electronic file and can send it to me for free. Or something like said scenario. I have found places selling, just seeing if I could be tight and pinch some Pennie’s!!!


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the help PogoBill!!!


----------

